# Test



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Should there be some kind of written test you have to pass to get your duck stamps? Somthing like basic laws or identification.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 24, 2012)

NO


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely not. We have enough laws and government intrusion now.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 24, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Should there be some kind of written test you have to pass to get your duck stamps? Somthing like basic laws or identification.


If you did that over two thirds of the duck hunters couldn't get a stamp,wouldn't be able to pass the written section....Why not go one step further and make it a college course?


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 24, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> If you did that over two thirds of the duck hunters couldn't get a stamp,wouldn't be able to pass the written section....Why not go one step further and make it a college course?



thats a good thing


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2012)

A duck stamp is an actuall, useable stamp.  Im sure collectors buy one every year and dont use it for duck hunting.  why should they have a test?


----------



## Folsom (Dec 24, 2012)

I wish....... Praying for some kind of squirrel hunting reality show to air with in the near future!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

How bout some wardens. Alot of them couldn't tell the difference between acanvasback hen nd redhead hen.   

but no, no test should be required.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 24, 2012)

Folsom said:


> I wish....... Praying for some kind of squirrel hunting reality show to air with in the near future!!



Same here after duck dynasty I have all my old friends from school begging to go with me!


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

What about having to solve some kind of simple puzzle before getting in line to put your boat in?


----------



## Folsom (Dec 24, 2012)

if it was just to identify 10 different species of ducks, more than half of our problems would go away. Too many BBDH's around!


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 24, 2012)

How would you have felt if your buddy was gonna take you hunting for the first time you went to buy your stamp and you had to identify 10 species that you have never even hunted... Great way to keep the sport alive I would say!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Now dont go thinking logically.  That crap dont fly around here.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 24, 2012)

Folsom said:


> if it was just to identify 10 different species of ducks, more than half of our problems would go away. Too many BBDH's around!



and just think, with Deer season winding down its about to get worse.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe add in some kind of call test. Some folks shouldn't be allowed to blow a duck call.


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 24, 2012)

No, I only shoot wood ducks. Why the heck should I know what a Blue Bill or a Scaup looks like. If it ain't fit ta eat I don't shoot.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 24, 2012)

Duckdiver said:


> No, I only shoot wood ducks. Why the heck should I know what a Blue Bill or a Scaup looks like. If it ain't fit ta eat I don't shoot.



this right here is funny... wonder how many will see why


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

Folsom said:


> I wish....... Praying for some kind of squirrel hunting reality show to air with in the near future!!



Start one up then.  Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 24, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> this right here is funny... wonder how many will see why



may be why a test would be good.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder how many have helped the "new wannabe duck killas" out instead of coming on here and whining?


----------



## Folsom (Dec 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I wonder how many have helped the "new wannabe duck killas" out instead of coming on here and whining?



Not whining just stating facts.. Also I have took several kids under my wing the last couple of years and have organized a youth hunt (for kids that normally would never have the opportunity to hunt at all) at my ground in Arkansas.

Does the DMV just hand out license with out a test?? No, you have to pass a very general test that proves you are competent enough to be behind the wheel. I know there will never be a test to be able to duck hunt. My argument is that people don't want to put the time in it to learn about the birds or hunt. They go out paint up there face and do a lot of meaningless killing. They don't care what the effective range is with their gun and don't mind just crippling birds on a chance shot. I can't tell you how many dead ducks and geese I find floating around in my fields because people where taking a chance on them and they just eventually bleed out. There is no respect for the bird anymore, its more of how you look at the boat ramp and rushing back to post up kill pics.


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 24, 2012)

Yea...I don't get it. Go ahead and beat me up...


----------



## Folsom (Dec 24, 2012)

GAcooner94 said:


> How would you have felt if your buddy was gonna take you hunting for the first time you went to buy your stamp and you had to identify 10 species that you have never even hunted... Great way to keep the sport alive I would say!



Don't know about you, but when I decide to do something whether it is hunting related or not I try and prepare myself as much as possible. If you invited my down to catch some pigs with you (as seen in your avatar) and I've never been I believe I would be looking up everything I could to help myself better my trip. To many free hand outs in society now and it feeds right over in to the sports many of us love and respect.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Not whining just stating facts.. Also I have took several kids under my wing the last couple of years and have organized a youth hunt (for kids that normally would never have the opportunity to hunt at all) at my ground in Arkansas.
> 
> Does the DMV just hand out license with out a test?? No, you have to pass a very general test that proves you are competent enough to be behind the wheel. I know there will never be a test to be able to duck hunt. My argument is that people don't want to put the time in it to learn about the birds or hunt. They go out paint up there face and do a lot of meaningless killing. They don't care what the effective range is with their gun and don't mind just crippling birds on a chance shot. I can't tell you how many dead ducks and geese I find floating around in my fields because people where taking a chance on them and they just eventually bleed out. There is no respect for the bird anymore, its more of how you look at the boat ramp and rushing back to post up kill pics.





To be able to drive a vehicle is a priveledge. To be able to hunt is a God-given right as an American. Never forget that.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Not whining just stating facts.. Also I have took several kids under my wing the last couple of years and have organized a youth hunt (for kids that normally would never have the opportunity to hunt at all) at my ground in Arkansas.
> 
> Does the DMV just hand out license with out a test?? No, you have to pass a very general test that proves you are competent enough to be behind the wheel. I know there will never be a test to be able to duck hunt. My argument is that people don't want to put the time in it to learn about the birds or hunt. They go out paint up there face and do a lot of meaningless killing. They don't care what the effective range is with their gun and don't mind just crippling birds on a chance shot. I can't tell you how many dead ducks and geese I find floating around in my fields because people where taking a chance on them and they just eventually bleed out. There is no respect for the bird anymore, its more of how you look at the boat ramp and rushing back to post up kill pics.



So, let me get this straight, you have never crippled game, shot something you weren't sure wht it was, and made careless mistakes ON YOUR OWN?  Or did you make tose mistakes then LEARN frm em?


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 24, 2012)

Emu, what you have to realise is that this fourm is purely entertainment. From what I've gathered in the very short time I've been viewing is that we've got some of the greatest duck hunters, and sportsman in the world trying to help us out by bestowing their knowledge upon us. Most of these fellas came out of the womb with an A5 in one hand and a fist full of feathers in the other. Know that every post will be picked apart. I acctualy have come to enjoy it. I shoot wood ducks every morning and then turn the hounds out to run deer and about this time of day I like to park under a tree, eat a samich, and read to try and learn some things from....hold on the dogs just turned this way!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

I know duckdiver, I learned about duck huntingfrom trial and error. Meaning, I made mistakes and messed up sometimes.  I ain't dumb enough to act like I never mis identified a duck.  And I also can't call at the competition level, and ain't dumb enough to think you have to be to kill ducks. I'm one of the guys that wasn't born with an A5 in one hand and feathers in the other. I learned lessons and tried not to make the same mistakes. Wish I was the perfect duck hunter tho.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I wonder how many have helped the "new wannabe duck killas" out instead of coming on here and whining?



I have taken  my fair share out and offered to help some more. Most stuff goes in one ear and out the other, some just cant be helped. Those that do want to be helped learn on their own. They learn from their own mistakes. No one ever helped me.


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree with Carolinaboy one this one. You go, you make mistakes, you learn from those mistakes, and you become a better hunter and a more courteous sportsman. This is exactly why we don't need a test for a stamp, if you failed you never be allowed to learn. And if we had to assemble a puzzle to put in a boat no one would ever see you struggling and offer some friendly advice to help make it easier on you. You'd in fact have to know it all before you ever put your boots on, and I don't know one person that learned like that. Good post Carolina


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2012)

True, but I think this post was originally aimed at those "rookies" that are learning. Am I right?


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Rookies maybe, but how about the same guys that proclaim to be duck killers with stickers all over their truck and what not and cant identify half the birds they shoot, scout properly, skybust set up to close etc. I know plenty of guys that have been hunting for years and I would not trust them to be anywhere close to me. Maybe your first year you get an aprentist stamp then the second year take the test.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Rookies maybe, but how about the same guys that proclaim to be duck killers with stickers all over their truck and what not and cant identify half the birds they shoot, scout properly, skybust set up to close etc. I know plenty of guys that have been hunting for years and I would not trust them to be anywhere close to me. Maybe your first year you get an aprentist stamp then the second year take the test.





That`s about as stupid as havin` to wait till you are 30 to be allowed to hunt, in my opinion. You must like a lot of government intrusion in your life. Be careful what you wish for. You might not like it so much as you might think.

As far as trust goes in settin` up, ain`t you the one that shot at some folks? 

You got a lot to learn yourself.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes I have a lot to learn, never said I didnt, and this is hypothetical. And I did not shoot at them directly. I have made some bad choices and done some things wrong but have learned from them. The first year I started hunting we were those guys getting skunked most trips or killing woodies and mergs. But have made great strides in the past three years and hope to continue to learn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Yes I have a lot to learn, never said I didnt, and this is hypothetical. And I did not shoot at them directly.




Hypothetical? Pointin` a shotgun in the general direction of another person and shootin` is not a game. It is a very dangerous action that can have deadly consequences. I can only hope you learn from it, before you try that with the wrong man.


----------



## Folsom (Dec 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> True, but I think this post was originally aimed at those "rookies" that are learning. Am I right?



My posts were directed to all the guys that have been doing it for a few years now and still doesn't care to learn.

It's not about making mistakes, but learning from your mistakes is what most duck hunters are lacking now.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hypothetical? Pointin` a shotgun in the general direction of another person and shootin` is not a game. It is a very dangerous action that can have deadly consequences. I can only hope you learn from it, before you try that with the wrong man.



Hypothetical to the question not the other part. And there is more to the story than what was said it was exadurated a bit. But that was a while ago now I have learned. If someone sets up on me I pack my stuff up and head to plan b or c I would rather shoot nothing to deal with some jackass.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Hypothetical to the question not the other part. And there is more to the story than what was said it was exadurated a bit. But that was a while ago now I have learned. If someone sets up on me I pack my stuff up and head to plan b or c I would rather shoot nothing to deal with some jackass.




I`m glad you learned the easy way, not the hard way. And I hope the lesson took, for you own sake.


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh this just got freakin hilarious! Dude the test of which you speak is known in GA as the hunter safety course, you need it to get a hunting licences if you were born after a certain year. And with out your licence you might as well put that stamp on a letter and mail it to yourself...    I'm really catchin on to this fourm stuff


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> So, let me get this straight, you have never crippled game, shot something you weren't sure wht it was, and made careless mistakes ON YOUR OWN?  Or did you make tose mistakes then LEARN frm em?




That's pretty thick headed emu. That is not what he was saying at all. 

Everybody that hunts will cripple a bird if you hunt long enough. 

The problem is these topwater types watch the duck commander and don't realize the camera is another 30 yards away from the hunters. 
So they think WOW a duck can be killed at 80 yards. 
So they go blasting away with no regard to the bird.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> That's pretty thick headed emu. That is not what he was saying at all.
> 
> Everybody that hunts will cripple a bird if you hunt long enough.
> 
> ...



I agree, there are plenty of skybusters out there. But  get tired of hearing te Duck Commander getting the bad rep for it.The were skybusters way before the Duck Dynasty shows.   

I also know what carolinaboy is talkng about. It is very frustrating to have folk come in and setup or skybust on you.  But it happens.  I said once that there are deer hunters that duck hunt and duck hunters that deer hunt. A deer hunter will eat, sleep, and breathe deer hunting. Same as with a ducker.  Too many deer hunter turned duck hunters out today.  Don't blame  it on the Duck Commander.  

I also know that if you make a mistake and no one tells you then it may be yrs before you know you were making a mistake, we just gotta try to continue to teach and not gripe.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 25, 2012)

Duckdiver said:


> No, I only shoot wood ducks. Why the heck should I know what a Blue Bill or a Scaup looks like. If it ain't fit ta eat I don't shoot.



Pretty sure to know if its fit to eat goes with identifying if its a blue bill or wood duck. By the way. Blue bill= scaup lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 25, 2012)

I enjoy reading the duck forum. G L to all and be safe! O-yea quit sky busting what ever that is. I just know it must be bad from the way yall talk about it.


----------



## T Tolbert (Dec 25, 2012)

Aww come on Nic. I'm just going on with you no need to delete my post. 
Thin skin much ?


----------



## Duckdiver (Dec 25, 2012)

Fev, this just proves that some of you guys try so hard to pick a post apart to find fault that you tend to miss the point of the post. In your defence perhaps I could've worded it a bet different, I'll try again.   I shoot wood ducks, I don't need to know what a bluebill/scaup looks like, if it is not a wood I don't shoot. I don't hang birds on the wall I put'em in the pot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> Aww come on Nic. I'm just going on with you no need to delete my post.
> Thin skin much ?




Nah, Merry Christmas.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 25, 2012)

Duckdiver said:


> Fev, this just proves that some of you guys try so hard to pick a post apart to find fault that you tend to miss the point of the post. In your defence perhaps I could've worded it a bet different, I'll try again.   I shoot wood ducks, I don't need to know what a bluebill/scaup looks like, if it is not a wood I don't shoot. I don't hang birds on the wall I put'em in the pot.



I see now.  bravo


Also only my close friends are allowed to call me fev....


----------



## Rich M (Dec 25, 2012)

I am in awe of what some guys do.  We have all been there.  

The talk is always sky busting, mis-IDing ducks, and the enthusiasm of new duck hunters.  You get that everywhere there is a public marsh.  You did it to someone and the youths do it to you.  Continuous circle.

The best thing you can do is invite a young guy to hunt with you and teach him what actually happens when he doesn't blast a cap at a bird flying by.  When it cups and swings in on the downwind side and he kills it stone dead with one shot, you will have done something to help both the young guy and yourself.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 26, 2012)

fev


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> fev



Tur, I didn't know you and Fev were pals.


----------

